# Starting from scratch with food blends -_-



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

*sigh* So, when I got Sherlock he was about 10 months old and had been eating purina one his whole life. His previous owner gave me the bag, which was huge and full. I emptied it into a nice tightly closing tin and threw the bag away. I let him keep eating that for a little while before going out and getting some new foods. I picked up Wellness and some sample bags of two different Newman's own dry cat formulas, because that's what was available to me. I was pretty slow transitioning him over... 

First he wouldn't eat the new foods at all. But I just kept putting them in his bowl figuring he'd have too eventually. I did the usual - adding in a little more at a time over time. Still wouldn't touch the new food, especially not the wellness. I ended up mixing food together in another tin hoping the smell of the old food would rub off on the new. It seemed for a while that he was eventually eating the new foods - he'd go through the night in order, eating the purina one first, then coming back later in the night and reluctantly eating the wellness. Eventually, he stopped touching the wellness at all. I never went over to feeding him only that because I was scared he just wouldn't eat at all. But now he is just flat out refusing. He picks the wellness kibble up a piece at a time and dumps it on the floor before going back to his bowl to chomp the bad stuff D:

He has become SUCH a picky eater - he used to try all sorts of thing, but now he doesn't like any baby foods, doesn't like chicken, doesn't like veggies... he will eat his purina, and he will eat mealies. UGH. SO... I am starting over again with his "eat good food!" training. So I am looking for suggestions. Has anyone has success with some foods over others as far as foods that seem to taste better?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Truffle eats his chicken soup food very well. He eats SOME of the wellness but it is definitely lower in the preference.


----------



## snuffles (May 16, 2009)

Snuffles LOVES chicken soup for the cat lover's soul light and she is also a very picky eater


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Liam was on Purina One only when he came home, and was a very picky eater for a while, so I feel your pain. Now, after a lot of "slow coaching", he is on a mix of: NB green pea and duck, blue buffalo weight control, wellness salmon something (can't remember the exact name), and Purina one beyond (it's like a better version of Purina, all organic and meat is #1). All of these I found at my local petsmart/petco. They are all mixed together in the same tupperware. Maybe if he won't go for the wellness, he'll try some of these kinds? 

Also, I now mix Liam's food with some chopped up veggies, sunshine factor, and turkey or chicken baby food. He loves the meat baby food, and I've found that he's more likely to try new foods if they are covered with that. You could try those with Sherlock? 

Actually, now I am more likely to find all the veggies and very few of the kibble gone in the morning! Never in the world would I think I would have this problem. A vegetarian hedgie.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried mixing in chicken baby food with his kibble - the result of that was that he ate NOTHING, not a single bit of food, not even the mealworms I put on top of his food. So that's a big no D: 

I'll have to track down somewhere I try some chicken soup... I have never found a pet store that carries it anywhere close to me. (well, there is one pet store that I know of, but I REFUSE to give them my business. They are an awful awful store.)


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've tried coating everything in baby food too- veggies, fruit, kibble..and Holden will not touch it! I'm so jealous of all the success everyone else is having because you would think they would like chicken flavoured baby food, but he doesn't. Sigh.

He does LOVE chicken soup though. It is his absolute favorite. If you are in Canada I found it at a Pet Valu. They also sell sample bags for a dollar which is awesome to try it out


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

What's the fat percentage of the Purina, and what's the fat percentage in the new foods? 

Sometimes they prefer foods that are higher in fat. If the Purina is higher than the other ones, you could try offering him a food that has the same amount of fat and see if he eats it.

Around here my girls like Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken and Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix. Harmony Farms Chicken &Brown Rice is another hit (and it's higher in fat, 18%.)


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sure the purina is higher, but I don't know the actual amounts. I don't remember exactly which kind it is since I don't have the bag any more. 

It's funny to me becaue when I bought the wellness home I was living with my brother and his two cats - and they went MAD for it. They would prowl around my room looking for it and clawed their way into the bag for it. They liked it better than any cat treats. So I thought it must taste pretty good - obviously 'good' for cats is not always the same for picky hedgehogs XD


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

NoDivision said:


> I tried mixing in chicken baby food with his kibble - the result of that was that he ate NOTHING, not a single bit of food, not even the mealworms I put on top of his food. So that's a big no D:


Oh gosh, I'm sorry! This must be so frustrating for you. Hoping you have some success soon!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Hokay, so. I went and picked up one of the small boxes of Purina's new.... whatever it's called, I'm sure you've all seen it. It's their new all organic no corn real chicken food. Ad Sherlock LOVES it. He munched it all down happily. So for now this is a great first step! I'll try and get a couple of other foods that are more highly suggested like chicken soup etc as soon as I can, but for now I just feel sooo much better knowing he's not eating utter crap <3


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I would try messaging MissC, she had a horrid time trying to get snarf to try foods, but she mentioned a method to get him to at least try them. I forget the method, of course, :roll: But I would definitely try messaging her about food introduction cause I think she's probably a pro by now.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I know she's had gret succss with adding in food and mixing it with baby food and I think sunshine factor? But as I said, I tried various baby foods, and wet cat foods, and sherlock will not touch them. Only dry kibble for this hog.


----------

